
VS Code Remote Development - pingec
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-development
======
pingec
[https://github.com/MicrosoftDocs/live-
share/issues/74#issuec...](https://github.com/MicrosoftDocs/live-
share/issues/74#issuecomment-488791816)

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-
overview](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-overview)

------
smortaz
Check out Python remote support as well which was announced today at PyCon:

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/remote-python-
developm...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/remote-python-development-
in-visual-studio-code/)

------
billconan
this is very cool!

